# 'Essential Truths of the Christian Faith' by RC Sproul



## Scott Bushey (Aug 9, 2004)

In his book 'Essential Truths of the Christian Faith', RC writes:

"When Jesus entered the Jordan River to be baptized by John, this event marked the beginning of Jesus' earthly ministry. Here he not only identified Himself with the sin of His people, He was also anointed by the Holy Spirit for ministry."

Comments?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 9, 2004)

What's the page # for that? I'm not quite sure what he means there for identifying with the sins of His people. I'd like to see it in context.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 9, 2004)

Page 91, 5th paragraph


----------



## Craig (Aug 9, 2004)

If He didn't need baptism for HIS sin...He was identifying our sin as His...that was the purpose of His life. If that is what Sproul means...and I bet he does, then I have no issue with that.

I was reading Horatius Bonar the other day...here's what he says in [u:28056f167a]The Everlasting Righteousness[/u:28056f167a]
[quote:28056f167a][b:28056f167a][size=9:28056f167a]Chapter III pg28-29[/size:28056f167a][/b:28056f167a]
[size=12:28056f167a]He knew no sin, yet He is circumsized. He was not born in sin, nor shapen in iniquity, but was 'the holy thing'; yet He is circumsized as other children of Abraham, for 'He took upon Him the seed of Abraham' (Heb 2:16). Why was He circumsized if not as the substitute? That rite proclaimed His vicarious birth, as truly as did the cross His vicarious death. 'He who knew no sin was made sin for us, that we might be made the righteousness of God in Him'. This was the beginning of that obedience in virtue of which righteousness comes to us; as it is written, 'As by one man's disobedience many were made sinners, so by the obedience of one shall many be made righteous' (Rom 5:19). For He Himself testified concerning His baptism, 'Thus it becometh us to fulfil all righteousness' (Matt 3:15)[/size:28056f167a][/quote:28056f167a]


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is Calvin on point:
[quote:a61d8a6f9b]
Matthew 3:13. That he might be baptized by him. For what purpose did the Son of God wish to be baptized? This may be learned, in some measure, from his answer. We have already assigned a special reason. He received the same baptism with us, in order to assure believers, that they are ingrafted into his body, and that they are "buried with him in baptism," that they may rise to "newness of life," (Romans 6:4.) But the end, which he here proposes, is more extensive: for thus it became him to fulfill all righteousness, (verse 15.) The word righteousness frequently signifies, in Scripture, the observation of the law: and in that sense we may explain this passage to mean that, since Christ had voluntarily subjected himself to the law, it was necessary that he should keep it in every part. But I prefer a more simple interpretation. "Say nothing for the present," said our Lord, "about my rank:4 for the question before us is not, which of us deserves to be placed above the other.5 Let us rather consider what our calling demands, and what has been enjoined on us by God the Father." The general reason why Christ received baptism was, that he might render full obedience to the Father; and the special reason was, that he might consecrate baptism in his own body, that we might have it in common with him.[/quote:a61d8a6f9b]


----------

